# Bewährte Bauteile / Sicherheitsprinzipien nach ISO 13849-2



## daniel80 (18 Juli 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

ISO 13849-2 nennt unter bewährten Bauteilen Schrauben, Federn, Nocken,... (Tab. A3).

Außerdem wird die Anwendung bewährter Federn als bewährtes Sicherheitsprinzip gem. Tab. A2 genannt.

Die Anwendung bewährter Bauteile ist nur zulässig bei einer Kat. 1 Struktur (max. PLc)

Für PLr > c ist die Anwendung bewährter Bauteile nicht mehr vorgesehen (bzw. zulässig für die Risikobeurteilung?)

Das heißt, dass lediglich die Anwendung bewährter Federn als bewährtes Sicherheitsprinzip (mit den entsprechenden Anforderungen an Konstruktion und Einbau) ermöglicht, eine Struktur > Kat. 1 und damit auch PLr > c zu erreichen.

Ist das so korrekt? 

Wenn ja, warum werden lediglich bewährte Federn in bewährte Sicherheitsprinzipien übernommen?

Was sind bewährte Federn - gibt es dazu spezielle Hersteller?


----------



## stevenn (18 Juli 2019)

daniel80 schrieb:


> Außerdem wird die Anwendung bewährter Federn als bewährtes Sicherheitsprinzip gem. Tab. A2 genannt.
> 
> Die Anwendung bewährter Bauteile ist nur zulässig bei einer Kat. 1 Struktur (max. PLc)
> 
> ...


Nein nicht korrekt.

_Die Anwendung bewährter Bauteile ist nur zulässig bei einer Kat. 1 Struktur (max. PLc)_ -> so würde ich es nicht ausdrücken. 
Bei Kategorie 1 unter Verwendung bewährter Bauteile kannst du einen PL c erreichen.

_Für PLr > c ist die Anwendung bewährter Bauteile nicht mehr vorgesehen (bzw. zulässig für die Risikobeurteilung?)-_> nein
Bewährte Bauteile sind keine Voraussetzung mehr. PL d oder e werden unter anderen Voraussetzungen erreicht

_Das heißt, dass lediglich die Anwendung bewährter Federn als bewährtes Sicherheitsprinzip (mit den entsprechenden Anforderungen an Konstruktion und Einbau) ermöglicht, eine Struktur > Kat. 1 und damit auch PLr > c zu erreichen.-> _nein siehe auch Antwort davor.

Für Kat 1 PL c ist die Verwendung bewährter Federn Voraussetzung. bei PL d oder e (höherer Kategorie 2, 3, 4) wird die Sicherheit mit anderen Mitteln als mit bewährten Bauteilen erreicht.


----------



## daniel80 (18 Juli 2019)

Danke - nochmal zur Klarstellung:

Für Kat. > 1 sind bewährte Sicherheits_prinzipien_ erforderlich. Dazu gehört nach ISO 13849-2 auch die _Anwendung bewährter Federn (Steht so in der Norm)._

Richtig?


----------



## stevenn (18 Juli 2019)

ja um genau zu sein Tabelle 2 aus 13849-2. >*=*kat 1 (also größer gleich kat 1) benötigt man bewährte Sicherheitsprinzipien, worunter auch bewährte Federn Tabelle A2 gehören.


----------



## daniel80 (19 Juli 2019)

Moin - ich kapier den Sinn von "bewährten Bauteilen" noch nicht wirklich:

Schrauben und Federn gelten unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen als bewährte Bauteile. Zusätzlich gilt die Anwendung bewährter Federn als bewährtes Sicherheitsprinzip. 

Bewährte Bauteile dürfen für die Bewertung der Sicherheitsfunktion nur bis Kat. 1 eingesetzt werden, bewährte Sicherheitsprinzipien müssen bis Kat. 4 eingehalten werden. 

Warum können bewährte Federn bis Kat. 4 eingesetzt werden, Schrauben aber nicht (zumindest nicht für die Bewertung der Sicherheitsfunktion)?


----------



## stevenn (19 Juli 2019)

daniel80 schrieb:


> Moin - ich kapier den Sinn von "bewährten Bauteilen" noch nicht wirklich:
> 
> Schrauben und Federn gelten unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen als bewährte Bauteile. Zusätzlich gilt die Anwendung bewährter Federn als bewährtes Sicherheitsprinzip.
> 
> ...



du kannst sie doch verwenden, nur gibt es bei der Bewertung keinen "Mehrwert", weil die Sicherheit bei höheren Kategorien eben nicht mehr hauptsächlich über die Bauteile, sondern über die Gestaltung (Zweikanaligkeit, einige Sicherheitsprinzipien, usw.) gemacht wird. du darfst auch bewährte Schrauben einsetzen, nur die Norm gibt es dir nicht zwingend vor


----------



## daniel80 (19 Juli 2019)

Moin - klar, nur ist mir nicht ganz klar, weshalb Federn anders bewertet werden, als zB Schrauben.


----------



## stevenn (19 Juli 2019)

indirekt sind Schrauben in der Tabelle A.2 ja auch enthalten _
Anwendung sorgfältig ausgewählter Werkstoffe und Herstellungsverfahren - Auswahl der für die jeweilige Anwendung geeigneten Werkstoffe sowie zweckdienlicher Herstellungs- und Behandlungsverfahren

Überdimensionierung/Sicherheitsfaktor - Es sind die in Normen angegebenen oder auf Erfahrungen mit sicherheitsbezogenen Anwendungen beruhenden Sicherheitsfaktoren anzuwenden.

usw.
_
nur Federn werden halt speziell erwähnt, da die Spalte "Bemerkung" aufwendiger ist. 
das ist zumindest meine Interpretation


----------



## safety_PL (24 Juli 2019)

Aber bewährte Bauteile sind ja nicht nur die paar in der Norm aufgelisteten Bauteile, oder doch? Ein Pneumatik/Hydraulik Hersteller kann ja auch eine Bewährtheit (anwendungsbezogen) für seine Produkte aussprechen solange eine der beiden Kriterien (_siehe Punkt 9.2.2 b_) eingehalten wird, oder nicht? Solche Ventile sind in der Norm ja nicht gelistet (hier findet man nur elektromagnetische Ventile) aber um eine Kategorie 1 umsetzen zu können dürfen ja *nur *Bewährte Bauteile verwendet werden. Wenn ein Ventil pneumatisch angesteuert wird, kann es dann überhaupt als bewährt gelten?

Oder ist es dann ausreichend um eine Kat. 1 erreichen zu können wenn man argumentiert das die Stellglieder im Aktorikpart nicht bewährt sein müssen da es keine Auflistung gibt? Oder muss ich bei Ventilherstellern dann auch nach einer Bewährtheit fragen? Für beide Technologien wird ja z.B. auch eine bewährte Feder nach Tabelle A.2 (bzw. A.3) gefordert.


----------

